
More Emulator Fun: GameBoy Color in JavaScript and HTML5 - shawndumas
http://www.readwriteweb.com/hack/2011/05/more-emulator-fun-gameboy-colo.php
======
shawndumas
<http://www.pdroms.de/files/gameboy/>

